# Original HB whipray 99’



## Judd (Feb 2, 2020)

My 16’ whip is now powered with a Tohatsu 50. I am running a Powertech 13p 4 blade. The whole shot is decent and top end around 5900rpm is 29-31mph by myself running light. Any suggestions on prop to get stronger performance.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

19pitch at least. WhT are rpms?


----------



## Judd (Feb 2, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> 19pitch at least. WhT are rpms?


High 5000s to get 29-30mph. I feel is under performing


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

@Stevie would be able to help, I think.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Judd said:


> My 16’ whip is now powered with a Tohatsu 50. I am running a Powertech 13p 4 blade. The whole shot is decent and top end around 5900rpm is 29-31mph by myself running light. Any suggestions on prop to get stronger performance.


I'll need to borrow it for about 3 years to really dial it in. 

Based on the info you have given, it would seem a bit high on the slippage from the prop. Is the height set correctly? The anti cav plate even with the bottom of the hull? Pics of setup would help. 

But a Powertech SRA style 3 blade may help? Would probably be looking around 15-17 pitch.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an old 16ft waterman with a 50 tohatsu and 12 pitch SWC (huge cupping) 4 blade. I'm at 31 to 34 mph by myself and always over 30 with my giant grandson along.

mine is the 2 stroke model TLDI.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

There’s a good 3 blade 13p from Powertec that runs well on Tohatsu 50 & light boats. Will get you the spec


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Judd said:


> My 16’ whip is now powered with a Tohatsu 50. I am running a Powertech 13p 4 blade. The whole shot is decent and top end around 5900rpm is 29-31mph by myself running light. Any suggestions on prop to get stronger performance.


I have an older Whip but almost identical set up. You bought the purple boat right?
I’m running a powertech 14p and hitting 32knts @wot


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Powertec 3 blade - 17 p - 10.25” diameter - REB3R17PYS50. This is the prop I’ve used with Tohatsu 50 and Mangrove build Chittums


----------

